# Turkish tumbler



## thomas79 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,

I don't know too much about this breed but are they good at dodging hawk attack?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with AZcorbin


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

The only tumblers that will do okay is the divers.
Hawk evading flyers would be tipplers, homers, and probably some other straight flyers...


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah the hawk hits them is they tumble


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

One day I let my 2 tumbler to fly and they fly very high. At that day they were at something like 150 meters high. Suddenly a hawk came and attacked to one. She survived the 2 quick attack and got away from the hawk. She disappeared for 7-8 hours. When the hawk attacked the other one made a very quick dive and believe or not she was in coop in 6-7 seconds. It was amazing she dive at an amazing speed.

When the wounded one came back she had 2 wound. One on the wing and one in the foot.

Not generally speaking but most Turkish tumblers are good at dodging.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

idk azline all the breeders i know as with me agree turkish tumbelrs dont dodge well some indivdual birds get a way but as a breed they are easy prey


----------

